# Supagard coming off or just dirt?



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

My current car had supagard put on when new. I bought it used when it was just 10 months old so the first owner obviously wasn't interested in value for money!

Anyway, the "guarantee" for what it's worth was transferred with the car. I decided I would see if the stuff would last the claimed 3 years so all I've done is quick detailed or Autoglym Aqua Waxed after a wash. Because these add a bit of protection I haven't been able to say for sure if the stuff was still providing protection.

The 3 years is up in March 2020. Curiosity got the better of me so, after a wash today, I got some Auto Finesse Triple and polished the bonnet. A lot of contaminants/dirt showed up on the microfibre applicator. Would this be over 2 years of grime or is it me removing the supagard? I gather it's carbon based.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ooops. I meant to put this is detailing chat. Sorry guys.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, just a build up of dirt and contaminants built up since new and not been attended to in that time.

cheers,

Chris


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

chances are any protection is long gone 

yes its the build up of grime that you get over time , id suggest a gentle clay and polish all over then a lsp that you believe in


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

tripple is a brilliant chemical paint cleaner and will remove anything under it apart from ceramic coatings pretty much. Supaguard will be long gone and either way your car will benefit from a deep clean . If after washing the paint it is rough feeling, which it will be, use iron fallout remover and tar remover then go ahead with tripple. If you want to get stuck in now then by all means go with just Tripple but use a microfibre pad or cloth per panel or two as it you’ll continue to pull out a lot of dirt and you don’t want to grind any back into your soft Honda paint. Clay and Honda paint is best avoided unless you have a polisher in my experience having had three in the past.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes. I was thinking I might need to use a pad for no more than 2 or 3 panels given the gunk that was left after I'd done the bonnet.

Interested in what you say about clay and Honda paint. I watched a video from John of Forensic Detailing and he put it out there that, unless you were going to machine polish afterwards, clay bars might be best avoided by most people. He said he thought his view might be controversial!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Peteo48 said:


> unless you were going to machine polish afterwards, clay bars might be best avoided by most people. He said he thought his view might be controversial!


He's absolutely correct:thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------

